

Do We Really Need an App for That? - tdrnd
http://www.designnews.com/author.asp?section_id=1386&doc_id=263377&itc=dn_analysis_element&

======
ziko
I'm glad somebody brought that up. It seems like the current mindset is 'an
App I can make a living with' rather than 'an App people need'. Executions
seem poorer and poorer as well.

I blame that same reason for end of gold App rush. People just won't buy
something because they like the idea but will make sure that execution is
adequate before parting with their money.

As I got carried away onto subject of App business right now, these are my
thoughts: "iOS (number of users) - rising Android (number of users) - rising
That are the only two things you need to know - you have a terribly large
market. You can't make a living with a sh*t app anymore. No, people won't buy
just any app just because it's .99 in the store. But with the right approach
and the right idea (and naturally, good execution), the outcome (revenue) will
be at least the same as if you launched that same app some time ago. I'll even
go as far that good apps sell better today than a year or two back."

